
Facebook Username Easter Egg?  - BRadmin
http://www.facebook.com/themostinterestingmanalive
======
abrahamvegh
This is just someone who has opted to keep their profile out of search
listings.

If you aren't friends with them, or your friend isn't a friend of theirs, it
just redirects you back to the homepage.

------
javert
How was this potential easter egg discovered?

~~~
BRadmin
Honestly, was just trying to see if it was available.

------
BRadmin
facebook.com/TheMostInterestingManAlive directs to your FB homepage.

~~~
starchy
re: BRadmin "Facebook Username Easter Egg?

facebook.com/TheMostInterestingManAlive directs to your FB homepage."

facebook.com/TheMostInterestingWomanAlive, on the other hand, returns Page not
Found. This all works out ok for me, but my girlfriend finds it all a bit
perplexing.

~~~
Oompa
Some woman needs to take that :)

~~~
TeHCrAzY
I considered taking an interesting/popular name, but realising that a whole
heap of my private info is sitting on facebook, I'd do better not to attract
attention.

